# iPad 4G non compatible en France?



## Argeuh (9 Mars 2012)

http://www.01net.com/editorial/561034/nouvel-ipad-la-france-sera-privee-de-4g/


Ca méritait juste d'être dit


----------



## miaou (9 Mars 2012)

en effet 
et c'est là aussi 
http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article11711


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Il semblerait que le 4G inexistant en France ne serait de plus pas applicable à l'ipad 3 qui utiliserait une autre fréquence non exploitable par les réseaux européens.
Auriez vous des infos et est il utile d'investir dans une telle technologie qui ne sera pas optimée en France?

http://www.businessmobile.fr/actualites/ipad-3-pas-de-compatibilite-4g-en-france-39769483.htm

Si le nouvel iPad compatible 4G sera donc livré en France le 16 mars, comme aux Etats-Unis, l&#8217;argument de la 4G devrait laisser indifférents les consommateurs français &#8211; même si naturellement la tablette prend toujours en charge la 3G.

Au moins deux raisons l&#8217;expliquent. D&#8217;abord les réseaux 4G en France ne sont pas déployés et les opérateurs ne proposent donc pas de forfaits permettant de bénéficier des avantages du très haut débit mobile.

Des iPad non compatibles... et promis à l'obsolescence ? 

Mais un autre frein est à noter : l&#8217;iPad présenté par Apple ne sera pas compatible avec les réseaux 4G français, ni même européens. Aux Etats-Unis, Apple a annoncé deux modèles distincts pour une compatibilité avec la 4G de Verizon et le LTE d&#8217;AT&T.

Comme l&#8217;expliquent nos confrères de 01Net, le module 4G de l&#8217;iPad est compatible avec les fréquences 700 et 2 100 MHz. L'information est d'ailleurs indiquée sur le site d'Apple, en fouillant dans les spécifications techniques de l'iPad.

Or en Europe (mais également en Chine et au Brésil), ce sont les bandes de fréquences des 800 Mhz, 1800 Mhz et 2600 Mhz qui ont été retenues.

En France, l&#8217;Arcep a attribué en septembre 2011, aux opérateurs, des blocs dans la bande des 2600 Mhz, puis ensuite les fréquences en or, c&#8217;est-à-dire dans la bande des 800 Mhz. Par conséquent, une tablette 4G acquise le 16 mars ne sera pas compatible avec les futurs réseaux 4G des opérateurs français.


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Mars 2012)

Doublon

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/pas-de-4g-pour-lipad-en-france-1044582.html


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Mars 2012)

Désolé je demande la suppression de ce sujet alors

[EDIT GWEN] une fussion suffit.


----------

